

Child finds Xbox security flaw - ballard
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-26879185

======
ColinWright
Some of the previous submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7530904](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7530904)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7531140](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7531140)
: Many comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7533540](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7533540)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7534131](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7534131)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7535123](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7535123)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7535185](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7535185)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7536137](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7536137)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7536166](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7536166)

